# كورس الsafety كامل من schlumberger



## shadymagdy (31 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18246699/Schlumberger - QHSE Manual.pdf


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## منير الشفتري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تولين (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## shadymagdy (14 فبراير 2011)

amin ya rab


----------

